
Notepad++ 7.8.1 Release “free-uyghur-edition” - anichale
https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus/releases/tag/v7.8.1
======
GenerocUsername
2018 - strongly opinionated text-editor means one thing. 2019 - strongly
opinionated text-editor means something entirely different.

~~~
nidificate
Not exactly new :
[https://twitter.com/Notepad_plus/status/673818785674080256](https://twitter.com/Notepad_plus/status/673818785674080256)

------
klroieu
Link should be changed to point to the issues page, otherwise people won't
understand why this was posted: [https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-
plus-plus/issue...](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/issues)

------
WD-42
Is this the most socially aware text editor? From the homepage:

> By optimizing as many routines as possible without losing user friendliness,
> Notepad++ is trying to reduce the world carbon dioxide emissions. When using
> less CPU power, the PC can throttle down and reduce power consumption,
> resulting in a greener environment.

------
ydnaclementine
Free Hong Kong, revolution of our times

------
BitwiseFool
Looks like the Issues page is being filled with messages from supporters and
detractors alike. [https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/issue...](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus/issues)

Edit: Pull Requests too: [https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/pulls](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus/pulls)

~~~
piotrkubisa
That's interesting, the special, official forums section to say "I don't like
N++" [0] is has not been found as a target by bots and is quite silent these
days. However, that's surprising such category exist at all.

[0]: [https://community.notepad-plus-
plus.org/category/8/boycott-n...](https://community.notepad-plus-
plus.org/category/8/boycott-notepad)

------
jayess
I've been trying to download the update, but it keeps timing out. Is China
ddosing you? :)

~~~
klroieu
Times out here too.

Even if the webpage seems to be under CloudFlare DDOS protection. I guess the
binaries are not covered?

------
p7IDD243
For anyone curious why it's notable, check out the Issues page.

------
lolsal
Does this version actually do anything for the Uyghur cause or is the blog
article the extent of it? I read the article and there is an external link but
I didn't see anything about how this version helps in any way other than
raising awareness.

